
State Trooper Teaches Hwy Driving 101, Tells Left-Lane Squatters to Beat It - ourmandave
https://www.thedrive.com/news/27133/colorado-state-trooper-teaches-highway-driving-101-on-facebook-tells-left-lane-squatters-to-beat-it
======
voycey
The UK recently passed laws for Middle Lane Hoggers so they can get fined.
Needs to happen here in Australia as well!

